
The Claim: For a More Restful Nap, Avoid Caffeine - robg
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/31/really-the-claim-for-a-more-restful-nap-avoid-caffeine/?ref=science
======
Toucan
In the UK this advice is actually in the Highway Code (an official government
document):
[http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/D...](http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069855)
(Rule 91)

It's also reasonably well advertised on TV, radio and at service stations.

------
learc83
Since I kicked caffeine (about 3 years ago), my resting heart rate has gone
down, my hands are rock steady, I sleep better, and I know longer get
crippling headaches when I forget my caffeine fix.

How much caffeine did the people mentioned in this study regularly consume?
When I was addicted to caffeine, the stimulant effects were no longer helpful,
because I was resistent to it.

------
jinushaun
Anecdotal evidence, but I find that after a while, caffeine makes me more
tired overall, which in turn requires more caffeine to wake me up. I suspect
that after a long period of caffeine consumption, the "down" lasts much longer
than the "up".

------
iqster
Huh? The article content doesn't match the article title. As I understood it,
for a restful nap, you should ingest caffeine and then nap. The caffeine kicks
in after 20 minutes, and the short nap clears the sleepiness.

